# No daylight after work, I found a solution!



## pbw (Nov 11, 2017)

Since the sun goes down before I leave work I started thinking... all these office parks have small ponds...

Now they must have fish in some of them, hit up google earth. Next lunch time...bam landed a 4 ponder!

Made a short video for funny effect 

https://youtube.com/watch?v=8lkgayk_vs4


----------



## LDUBS (Nov 11, 2017)

Fantastic. Business casual! :LOL2:


----------



## Stumpalump (Nov 12, 2017)

Good for you. Here in AZ it's so hot after 9:30 AM that you have to get up at 4:30. You get used to it. I used to suit up and ride the dirtbikes before work a few times a week. Most stay in the AC and get fat.


----------



## Jim (Nov 13, 2017)

LDUBS said:


> Fantastic. Business casual! :LOL2:


 :LOL2: :beer:


----------

